# 'Community-ish' fish to keep endler breeding under control?



## Ryan Young (14 Mar 2017)

Hi guys, 
I have a 120L aquarium which I plan to aquascape very soon.

I have some fish already however plan to move them elsewhere or give to a friend. My intended stocking so far is to buy a group of 4-6 endlers which I will select based on colour etc. and also 2-3 females. I intend on either using an old 60L tank I have or buying one off ebay depending on its condition to grow out the best fry; however if I were to keep the fry in the tank, if possible, what fish could I buy that would keep fry population well controlled?

I love Gouramis and had a pair in the past building bubble nests and thought that was very interesting but am not sure whether a few of these guys would be sufficient to keep the fry under control?

Let me know what you think, is this a little far fetched considering I am only using a 120L planted aquarium and possibly a 60L grow out or can it be accomplished without over population?


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2017)

If you want something interesting then i would suggest Halfbeaks http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/dermogenys-pusilla/. Lovely long slender fish who will predate on anything they can fit in their mouth, so endler fry would be a great little hunting for them. Also African Butterfly Fish _(a Mini Arrowana)_ they do have trapdoor mouths and can swallow larger fish, but look amazing patrolling the top of the tank and like to sit amongst the floating plants and lie in wait for an ambush kill.


----------



## Ryan Young (15 Mar 2017)

Thankyou, will check it out now


----------



## Iain mlaren (15 Mar 2017)

Killifish used to eat plenty of my guppy fry lol


----------

